# Fracino Classic 2 group project



## PhilDotC (Jun 25, 2013)

Hello all,

I have recently picked up a used CL2A that will be used by a community centre that I am involved with. Being a fairly practical chap I fancy having a go at the labour intensive side of any refurbishment work that might be required. The machine has been stood with water in for about a year, it was last serviced in Dec 2011 if the stickers on it are anything to go by.

The machine is fairly clean, in fact removing the panels it is actually cleaner inside the panels than out and there are no obvious signs of any leaks. To find out the state of boiler I removed the heating element last night. Worryingly there was a faint wiff of sour milk as I broke the gasket seal but after that the water that ran out was clean and there is very little limescale. Before going any further I have a few questions as this is the first espresso machine I have pulled apart.

1. Is the faint wiff of stale milk normal? If not, would stripping and dipping all copper/brasswork in a citric acid solution be sufficient to remove any taint that there might be.

2. On re-assembly do the unions need some additional sealer or do they have washers, olives or something similar?

3. Other than citric acid, new seals and gaskets etc is there anything else I would likely need to complete a strip down, descale, clean and reassembly?

4. Finally, once reassembled, would I undo my work if I were to briefly test it without a water softener in line (we live in a hard water area)? The final installation would have a water softener I just don't have one to hand at the moment.

Following my strip and rebuild, the machine would be installed and certified by a suitably qualified technician (I appreciate that these things are basically pressure vessels and therefore should be treated with respect)

As usual any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

1. Milk smell: Means that milk has been sucked back through the steam valve into the boiler. A good clean out with sodium bicarbonate solution should get rid of the contamination. The steam valve & wand will also need to be cleaned.....

2. When re-assmbling compression joints, use white teflon tape. Always use a NEW teflon gasket for the boiler element.

3. A set of quality metric spanners & socket set ! Take notes & photos of any part being dismantled, if you're unsure of its reassembly.

4. Testing with hard water is OK.

NB As its going into a community centre, their insurers or the council EHO may require the Fracino to be pressure tested & certificated.


----------



## PhilDotC (Jun 25, 2013)

That sounds promising. I have also had a word with Peter at Espressounderground who has given me some tips and advice. I am planning to take lots of pictures as you say so that I don't end up with a box of bits! I have plenty of experience pulling cars to bits and putting them together again so already have the tools. Looking forward to diving in now when I get some spare time.

I heed your advice on the pressure testing and certification too.

Thanks.


----------



## PhilDotC (Jun 25, 2013)

Now that I have started work on the project I am created a couple of photo albums in case anyone is insterested. One for before shot and the other for work in progress/after shots.

You can find them here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/album.php?albumid=83

and here:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/album.php?albumid=84


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

PS The ribbon cables from the touchpads tend to droop & touch the steel frame underneath, which can cause electrical problems.

So just stick some insulating tape on the steel, under the ribbons, to prevent this......


----------

